
New urine test can quickly detect whether a person has a healthy diet - renafowler
http://healthsciencemag.org/2017/01/13/new-urine-test-can-quickly-detect-whether-a-person-has-a-healthy-diet/
======
MereKatMoves
Health insurance companies are going to love this. Expect to see a spinoff
for-profit organization that monetizes the tests (charging the end user of
course - probably via their insurance premium).

The fancy 'public healthcare' rhetoric coming from a UK research project is
all well and good for now, but we all know that this will end up being a
mandatory part of any health check for insurance purposes.

On a lighter note, the idea of all that leak data being (inevitably) leaked is
amusing

~~~
gozur88
>The fancy 'public healthcare' rhetoric coming from a UK research project is
all well and good for now, but we all know that this will end up being a
mandatory part of any health check for insurance purposes.

Why not? Why shouldn't people who take care of themselves get cheaper
insurance?

